# Any way to force IPv4 with freebsd-update?



## jasonvp (Nov 27, 2015)

```
# telnet -6 update.freebsd.org 80
Trying 2001:4f8:3:ffe0:406a:0:16:1a...
^C
# telnet -6 www.google.com 80
Trying 2607:f8b0:4006:80e::2004...
Connected to www.google.com.
Escape character is '^]'.
^]
telnet> Connection closed.
```
I tried to upgrade my little Atom router from 10.1 to 10.2 today, and it the process was taking ... a while.  Running the netstat command, I noted that it was sitting there waiting for an IPv6 IP to respond on port 80, while also talking to an IPv4.  The upgrade was about 41000 patches to apply, and it was taking approximately 10 minutes per 1000 patches.  Meaning the upgrade would have taken almost 7 hours just to download.

No bueno.

I quit the process an re-started it using the -s flag with one of the update.freebsd.org's IPv4 addresses.  But that seems a tad clumsy.

Is there a way, like with telnet or ssh and their respective -4 and -6 flags to force freebsd-update to use only one or the other protocol?  Nothing shows up in the man page, but I'm wondering if there's some magic.  Sure, I could edit the /etc/freebsd-update.conf file and change the server name to an IPv4 address.  But again: clumsy.

Alternatively, I don't know who's responsible for keeping the update.freebsd.org DNS records up to date, but could we somehow do a better job of managing what's available and what's being resolved?  Clearly that AAAA example above is either no longer valid or just offline.


----------



## tobik@ (Nov 27, 2015)

I can connect fine to the update server with IPv6:

```
$ telnet -6 update.freebsd.org 80
Trying 2001:4f8:3:ffe0:406a:0:16:1a...
Connected to update2.freebsd.org.
Escape character is '^]'.
^]
telnet> Connection closed.
```


----------



## jasonvp (Nov 27, 2015)

tobik said:


> I can connect fine to the update server with IPv6:



Interesting.  Looks like HE isn't letting the packets through for some reason.  I can get to GOOG's IPv6, even AOL's IPv6.  Nyet for update.freebsd.org.

I think it'd still be handy to have a protocol switch.


----------



## tobik@ (Nov 28, 2015)

Also see Thread why-my-pkg-is-too-slow.54147/#post-305049. Seems to be the same problem with pkg.freebsd.org.

I have trouble connecting to the FreeBSD Forums using IPv6 from my home connection, too.  `traceroute6` shows its going over HE.  If I use another connection it just works (seems to not go over HE then).

Here's the traceroute6 output:

```
1  compalhub.home  0.709 ms  0.581 ms  1.019 ms
 2  * * *
 3  2a02:8100:6:2::102:d41  9.020 ms  9.585 ms  9.067 ms
 4  2a02:8100:6:2::4:18a  9.392 ms  8.348 ms  9.668 ms
 5  2a02:8100:4:2::180d  15.287 ms
    2a02:8100:4:2::153d  15.875 ms
    2a02:8100:4:2::180d  14.513 ms
 6  2a02:8100:4:2::1562  13.503 ms  19.968 ms  13.062 ms
 7  as6939.dus.ipv6.ecix.net  13.454 ms  22.633 ms  25.025 ms
 8  10ge11-4.core1.ams1.he.net  16.601 ms  72.545 ms  22.416 ms
 9  100ge9-1.core1.lon2.he.net  34.084 ms  23.392 ms  25.819 ms
10  100ge1-1.core1.nyc4.he.net  88.689 ms  93.224 ms  98.699 ms
11  100ge15-2.core1.sjc2.he.net  156.286 ms  150.865 ms  152.215 ms
12  10ge3-3.core1.pao1.he.net  161.146 ms  150.761 ms  150.614 ms
13  isc.gige-g4-17.core1.pao1.he.net  151.266 ms  151.000 ms  151.800 ms
14  * * *
15  *
    2001:4f8:1b:1::9:2  4157.643 ms !A *
```
 and from another connection:

```
2  2003:0:250c:200::1 (2003:0:250c:200::1)  18.018 ms  18.096 ms  18.172 ms
 3  2003:0:250d:310::2 (2003:0:250d:310::2)  18.759 ms 2003:0:250c:210::2 (2003:0:250c:210::2)  18.827 ms  19.164 ms
 4  * * *
 5  2003:0:1403:c001::2 (2003:0:1403:c001::2)  25.205 ms  26.303 ms  26.220 ms
 6  palo-b1-v6.telia.net (2001:2000:3018:8::1)  179.543 ms  182.672 ms  179.799 ms
 7  isc-ic-306085-palo-b1.c.telia.net (2001:2000:3080:a27::2)  181.040 ms  174.870 ms  179.909 ms
 8  int-0-1-0-0.r1.sql1.isc.org (2001:4f8:1b:1::8:2)  179.635 ms  178.286 ms  178.353 ms
 9  d.forums.freebsd.org (2001:4f8:3:36::209)  182.248 ms  180.129 ms  179.318 ms
```


----------



## jasonvp (Nov 28, 2015)

tobik said:


> Also see Thread why-my-pkg-is-too-slow.54147/#post-305049. Seems to be the same problem with pkg.freebsd.org.



I suspect the problem may lie here with MTU and MSS sizes.  But I'll be damned if I can figure it out.


----------

